# Cz 97b



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anybody have a CZ 97B, and how do you like it? Do you wish you had bought another one? I have been looking to buy a .45ACP.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't personally own one but I shoot my brother's every time we go to the range. 

You'll get the typical CZ reliability we've all grown accustomed to. The grip is a tad big thicker (feels like a springfield XD9 grip) but nothing like the old Para Ordinance pistols. Also like typical CZ's, it's on the heavier side which to some is a turn off but it truly tames the muzzle durring rapid firing.

My brother prefers this over his 1911 pistols due to the ergonomics. He was torn between this and the XD 45 but preferred the grip on this one better.

The only hiccup I've seen was with some crappy reloads but otherwise, it's digested everything else.

If I was in the market for a .45 other than the 1911, this would be it.


----------



## Justice4all (Feb 10, 2008)

I had one for a year and consider it to be the most accurate .45 I've owned yet. Full loads are fairly mild and if you have medium to small hands the trigger is easier to reach in single action (at least for me).

I had zero problems other than a couple of crappy Pro Mag magazines. But that could be true for any autoloader. I picked mine up for around $450 and they are now around $600 or more. If I had the cash, I'd buy another without hesitation. I had the polycoat finish and it was extremely durable and it never acquired any blemishes while it was in my possession. 

The downsides you'll experience are the acute lack of decent holsters and not a lot of grip choices. The factory magazines are good (MecGar) but pretty pricey.

The most beautiful gun I've seen to date was a 97b that was refinished in brushed chrome. It looked like a work of art.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Justice4all - Kirkpatrick Leather in Texas will make a holster for the cz97 I'm sure. They made me an OWB thumbbreak holster they call the Challenger 2000 for my Witness 10mm (a nice cz clone) for about $80.00. I'm am quite pleased with the fit and quality. I've had it about four years now, used it a lot, and it has held up well. No loose stitches etc.


----------



## Justice4all (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep, there are a few that would make a holster, including a fellow Utahan that I met in person (real nice guy). Here is his site: http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/

The downside is the quite substantial waiting period for most custom leather workers, and the lack of variety verses other mainline handguns. I think CZ's are pretty mainstream, but the major manufacturers seem to ignore them.

For an example of Eric's work, check out my pics, specifically the one with the PCR and IWB holster at this link under the Firearms album: http://community.webshots.com/user/Justice4all1


----------

